# The USA and Israel



## Mortimer (Jul 12, 2019)

The USA is the biggest supporter of Israel. Even among american nationalists like Trump. His son in law is a ashkenazi jew, his daughter converted to judaism. The american conservatives are often Christian-zionists. Where does the special relationship between USA and Israel originated?


----------



## José (Jul 12, 2019)

The tragic events of WWII, evangelical christians, a huge and influential jewish community living in the country and so on...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> The USA is the biggest supporter of Israel. Even among american nationalists like Trump. His son in law is a ashkenazi jew, his daughter converted to judaism. The american conservatives are often Christian-zionists. Where does the special relationship between USA and Israel originated?


You're going to get two main responses, those who claim it's primarily the American Jewish lobby and those who understand the real history behind the relationship.  The real reason has more to do with the Cold War, popular American opinion and the fact that Israel is the one stable democratic form of government in the Middle East.
Now I'll sit back and wait for the Jewish lobby reason advocates to show up gnashing their teeth and flooding the thread with confirmation bias links........


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> The USA is the biggest supporter of Israel. Even among american nationalists like Trump. His son in law is a ashkenazi jew, his daughter converted to judaism. The american conservatives are often Christian-zionists. Where does the special relationship between USA and Israel originated?



Does this annoy you as a member of the KKK?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 12, 2019)

might be simplistic but Jews are better than their surrounding muslim enemies and its easy to see Mortimer .


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 12, 2019)

The bond between America and the Jews was sealed during the Revolutionary War.  We would have lost that war if it wasn't for a Jewish financier named Salomon.  He raised the money and supplies for Washington's men.  He raised and contributed his own wealth to the tune of what would be nearly 20 million today.   He bankrolled, fed and supplied Washington's army prior to Washington's campaign  at the Battle of Yorktown.  He died penniless, never asking to be repaid for his own contributions.  Asking only that his people be remembered...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 12, 2019)

*Buy a copy of this book and it will answer your questions.*  ..


----------



## fncceo (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh no, the secret is out ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 12, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> *Buy a copy of this book and it will answer your questions.*  ..
> 
> View attachment 269141


That book is a fabrication and a farce.


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 12, 2019)

pismoe said:


> might be simplistic but Jews are better than their surrounding muslim enemies and its easy to see Mortimer .



It is true, and jews are less visible the muslims the average redneck sees jews are white and muslims are often brown. But it could be that jews created the conflict with muslims, and imported the masses of muslims to change support for jews and israel, and at the same time change demographics. If you look around it is often jewish lobbies who are against islamophobia of gentiles and at the same time also among the right wing to attack islamic migrants too and they always are also Zionist like "national socialists for israel". So they create wars and conflicts and profit in many ways themselfes.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > might be simplistic but Jews are better than their surrounding muslim enemies and its easy to see Mortimer .
> ...



Well, Herr Doktor Professor Mortimer, you seem to be a wellspring of misinformation today.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 12, 2019)

Many people on this board have strong opinions about the Protocols of Zion book.

But I seriously doubt that anyone else besides me has actually purchased the book and read it.   ...


----------



## admonit (Jul 13, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> The USA is the biggest supporter of Israel. Even among american nationalists like Trump. His son in law is a ashkenazi jew, his daughter converted to judaism. The american conservatives are often Christian-zionists. *Where does the special relationship between USA and Israel originated?*


It's not a question of "where", but rather "when". The special relationship between USA and Israel started after Israel defeated Arab armies in 1967 war, when the US administration understood that tiny Israel actually is a big boy in the region.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > might be simplistic but Jews are better than their surrounding muslim enemies and its easy to see Mortimer .
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Jul 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...






--------------------------------------------   Persians are WHITE .    In fact 'iran' means and is the land of 'white Men according to some or  certain translations that I have read .  And if true  , well the USA may be going after WHITE 'muslim iranians' .         Anyway , I don't think that 'RACE' has anything to do with why JEW's are preferred by Americans over 'brown' muslims   Ringel .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 13, 2019)

is it true that Jews created the conflict with 'muslims' ?? ------------------     It was 'muslims' that invaded Spain , a Christian White country back about 750 AD [about] .    Think that 'muslims' were also invading Spain and other parts of White Christian Europe at that time or a bit later .        'muslims' held Spain for ABOUT 700 years until 1498 when they were kicked out .    Anyway  , both Jews and Christians are  BETTER than 'muslims'   Ringel .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 13, 2019)

I was wrong about 'iran' meaning 'land of the White Man but looks like the name of 'iran' translates to 'ARYAN' in Farsi language   Ringel .     I think that ARYAN relates to the WHITE Race Ringel .  ---   What is the Farsi translation for the word Iran  ---


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



I said you did say that?  Where?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

pismoe said:


> I was wrong about 'iran' meaning 'land of the White Man but looks like the name of 'iran' translates to 'ARYAN' in Farsi language   Ringel .     I think that ARYAN relates to the WHITE Race Ringel .  ---   What is the Farsi translation for the word Iran  ---


Uummmmm, You seem to have some sort of psychiatric problem, I'm not the one who brought up race.........


----------



## pismoe (Jul 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > I was wrong about 'iran' meaning 'land of the White Man but looks like the name of 'iran' translates to 'ARYAN' in Farsi language   Ringel .     I think that ARYAN relates to the WHITE Race Ringel .  ---   What is the Farsi translation for the word Iran  ---
> ...


-------------------------------------   think you [correction is that Mort said] said that visible 'muslims' quite often are BROWN and that's why they are objected too  Ringel .  And then you describe 'JEW's' as being seen as WHITE by the average Redneck like 'pismoe' [chuckle] .  See your post number 14 Rigel .   Anyway , looks like the USA may be going after 'muslims' that are WHITE and whose land and ARYAN Pride indentify with being WHITE rather being 'BROWN MUSLIMS'  Ringel .     So looks like I was responding to Mortimer   ---   Ringel !!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Hate to break it to ya Sparkette but I never said or even inferred any of those things.........  Ever.  Oops.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 13, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> The USA is the biggest supporter of Israel. Even among american nationalists like Trump. His son in law is a ashkenazi jew, his daughter converted to judaism. The american conservatives are often Christian-zionists. Where does the special relationship between USA and Israel originated?


More importantly why does a 5 mile wide strip of sand in an f*d up world concern you?


----------



## xyz (Jul 13, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > The USA is the biggest supporter of Israel. Even among american nationalists like Trump. His son in law is a ashkenazi jew, his daughter converted to judaism. The american conservatives are often Christian-zionists. Where does the special relationship between USA and Israel originated?
> ...


I wouldn't go that far. Originally he is supposed to be some Gypsy guy living in Austria, now he says he's in the USA. He has originally posted that he was somewhat scared of neo-Nazis, and later shown some sympathy for the extreme right.

I wouldn't necessarily pigeonhole him.

You can never know someone's identity on the net. A lot of Trump supporters were criticizing Trump when it looked like war with Iran was imminent. None of them would criticize Russia...


----------



## pismoe (Jul 13, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


---------------------------------    there you go , looks like I was responding to Mortimer   Ringel .    Click to expand if interested   Ringel .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Welp you actually responded to me by accident, apology accepted.......


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 13, 2019)

xyz said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



Click on his profile.  He has it on there.

Never mind, he's changed it.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


------------------------    sure , I thought that I was talkkng to YOU but was actually responding to Mortimer .  Course , my and comments are still accurate Ringel .


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 13, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Okay.


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 13, 2019)

*Benjamin H. Freedman

Benjamin Freedman spricht:

Hier in den Vereinigten Staaten, haben die Zionisten und ihre Glaubensbrüder vollständige Kontrolle unsere Regierung. Aus vielen Gründen, zu viele und zu kompliziert, um uns hier zu dieser Zeit damit zu beschäftigen, beherrschen die Zionisten und ihre Glaubensbrüder diese Vereinigten Staaten, als ob sie die absoluten Herrscher dieses Landes seien. Sie mögen nun sagen, daß dies eine sehr weitgefaßte Darstellung sei, doch lassen Sie mich Ihnen zeigen, was passierte, während wir alle schliefen.
Was passierte? Im Sommer 1914 brach der 1. Weltkrieg aus. Es gibt hier nur wenige Personen meines Alters, die sich daran erinnern. Dieser Krieg wurde auf der einen Seite von Großbritannien, Frankreich und Russland geführt, und auf der anderen Seite von Deutschland, Österreich-Ungarn und der Türkei.--->>>

Achtung: Dokumentation gemäß § 86 Abs. 3 StGB* 

Here in the United States, the Zionists and their fellow believers have complete control of our government. For many reasons, too many and too complicated to deal with here at this time, the Zionists and their fellow believers dominate this United States as if they were the absolute rulers of this land. You may say that this is a very broad presentation, but let me show you what happened while we all slept.
What happened? In the summer of 1914, World War I broke out. There are only a few people of my age here who remember that. This war was waged on the one side by Britain, France and Russia, and on the other side by Germany, Austria-Hungary and Turkey .--- >>>


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 13, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Ok Muslims are not brown or not all of them but they are still more visible then jews also because of their traditions. Religious Orthodox Jews are also visible but they play only a minor subordinated role in politics, hollywood and the porn industry etc. It is the "White suit wearing bankers who are rich and such and also eat bacon and dont give much shit about religion" they are certainly much less visible then minorities and even muslims.


----------



## skye (Jul 13, 2019)

There are good apples and bad apples everywhere in the world, also in Israel.

In other words....there is a Deep State....Black Hats Globalist, New World Order  scum in Israel too, like there is in the rest  of  world......Israel is no exemption of these worthless trash.


----------



## xyz (Jul 16, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Had what on his profile?


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 16, 2019)

xyz said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



He had on there he was a member of the White Knights of the KKK.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 16, 2019)

xyz said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...




I am being serious.  He did have that on his profile.  Ask him and see if he'll be honest about it.

He admitted one day he was also a member of the Stormfront Forum and would post there all the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 15, 2019)

skye said:


> There are good apples and bad apples everywhere in the world, also in Israel.
> 
> In other words....there is a Deep State....Black Hats Globalist, New World Order  scum in Israel too, like there is in the rest  of  world......Israel is no exemption of these worthless trash.






Mortimer said:


> The USA is the biggest supporter of Israel. Even among american nationalists like Trump. His son in law is a ashkenazi jew, his daughter converted to judaism. The american conservatives are often Christian-zionists. Where does the special relationship between USA and Israel originated?



Its impossible to be a child or wife of a president in this day and age and not be corrupt. she might have converted to judaism but she is ALSO surrounded by zionists.zionists are evil monsters that think of a anybody who is not a zionist,just an ant to step on,thats how they regard human life. Judasim jewish folks on the other hand are very good people amd have protested agaisnt the zionists of Israel many times and want to reform their corrupt government in Israel. If she was just surrounded by ONLY judasim jewish folks,she would  be a humanatarion person.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 15, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


------------------------------   are the Organizations that you mention and Forums , are they LEGAL in the USA  Lewdog


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 15, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



What?  He posts he isn't a racist... but he had on his file he was a member of the White Knights of the KKK, and took it off after I posted about it.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > There are good apples and bad apples everywhere in the world, also in Israel.
> ...


So when are you moving to Syria?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 15, 2019)

i'm just wondering if the Orgs and Forum that you mention if they are LEGAL in the USA because I think that hey are    Lewdog .


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 15, 2019)

pismoe said:


> i'm just wondering if the Orgs and Forum that you mention if they are LEGAL in the USA because I think that hey are    Lewdog .



It has nothing to do with why I posted them.  What's so hard to understand?  Not sure why you are bringing up if they are legal in the USA, he lives in Austria.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 15, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



It's confusing because the Muslim invasions were by Arabs, and Turks, Iranians, etc. are not Arab peoples; the further away from Saudi Arabia one gets the smaller the Arab contingents of the armies get, and that includes Spain. Many of the garrison troops and administrators of the conquered cities in Spain and North Africa were Jewish, which accounts for their numbers and extreme unpopularity with locals. Iranians don't particularly like Arabs or their brand of Islam, and when the Mullahs go will probably revert back to a much more moderate culture, as they had in the past.


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2019)

When you understand , finally.... ....that in Israel too...like the rest of the world....there is a deep   state  too....full of murderers and losers....

Then you will understand plenty

Good apples and rotten apples in Israel too ....beware ok? not all made in Israel is good.

that's all.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> *Buy a copy of this book and it will answer your questions.*  ..
> 
> View attachment 269141



easy to find-----free copies at your local mosque


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Many people on this board have strong opinions about the Protocols of Zion book.
> 
> But I seriously doubt that anyone else besides me has actually purchased the book and read it.   ...



do not buy it-------I have lots of copies of the Protocols and the Koran-----all free
handed out like Halloween candy corn----at mosques


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



I am SO AMUSED by the new racial designation   "PERSON OF COLOR"-----
which is now applied to any person idiotic enough to convert to the
perversity ---      I came into contact with muslims LONG AGO----almost 60
years ago.      NONE were "persons of color"   back then because those I knew were from southeast Asia or North Africa.  BUT there was a movement brewing ----which actually was funded out of Saudi Arabia  at that time. 
From  where does one get an ARMY?       easy-----from amongst the disenfranchised which in the USA  means ------black americans and people
in jail and criminals harbored in Detroit and Chicago.    THUS---islam became
the religion of   PERSONS OF COLOR    (watevah da hell that means)


----------



## Mindful (Aug 16, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Persons of colour. How does one define the blonde blue eyed Arabs I saw at Nazareth farmers' market? Some with red hair and freckles too.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2019)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



ahh  so true----especially Turks and Syrians---but also the  NEW PALESTINIANS---
uhm----there are lots of blondies from DA BALKANS  too.   Getting back to south east asia--------when a lady gives birth----ALWAYS COMMENT ON THE FAIRNESS OF THE CHILD's COMPLEXION


----------



## pismoe (Aug 16, 2019)

and as a comment only but there is lots of interest and study of the WHITE Mummies of China.   Long hair , some blue eyes , taller and some found in the GOBI Desert I think at supposed Important settlements .  Can't think of the names but have seen info on TV  .   [  GOBEKI TEPI , just came to me ]    Anyway . just a comment .


----------



## Picaro (Aug 16, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and as a comment only but there is lots of interest and study of the WHITE Mummies of China.   Long hair , some blue eyes , taller and some found in the GOBI Desert I think at supposed Important settlements .  Can't think of the names but have seen info on TV  .   [  GOBEKI TEPI , just came to me ]    Anyway . just a comment .



Not much of a mystery if one is not married to the 'Out Of Africa' mythology, which becomes more and more discredited with each passing decade. The timelines and mathematical probabilities make that fantasy very unlikely.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and as a comment only but there is lots of interest and study of the WHITE Mummies of China.   Long hair , some blue eyes , taller and some found in the GOBI Desert I think at supposed Important settlements .  Can't think of the names but have seen info on TV  .   [  GOBEKI TEPI , just came to me ]    Anyway . just a comment .



remember DA SILK ROAD------all humanoids-----ie human beans are of the SAME 
SPECIES------when beans of the same species come together----ie meet,  even
momentarily----THEY SCREW.     An interesting point from ancient biology-----
somewhere in the Talmud or Mishnah or something-----it is written----"where
there are men and women together,  there is sex"  ---<<<<something like that ---
written more than 2000 years ago


----------



## Picaro (Aug 16, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> From  where does one get an ARMY?       easy-----from amongst the disenfranchised which in the USA  means ------black americans and people
> in jail and criminals harbored in Detroit and Chicago.    THUS---islam became
> the religion of   PERSONS OF COLOR    (watevah da hell that means)



Yep. Prisons and street gangs are the primary source of domestic converts, which is odd given the history and brutality of Muslim slavery, and the fact that they wiped out black slaves during a revolt, and routinely killed them after they were no longer useful, hence the ME being notably devoid of black skinned 'minorities'. But blacks are mostly bigoted violent racist morons themselves, so no need to be concerned about their whining; When Jefferson freed slaves and gave them ships and supplies to get back to Africa they immediately set themselves up a slave plantation owners in Africa.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 16, 2019)

Picaro said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and as a comment only but there is lots of interest and study of the WHITE Mummies of China.   Long hair , some blue eyes , taller and some found in the GOBI Desert I think at supposed Important settlements .  Can't think of the names but have seen info on TV  .   [  GOBEKI TEPI , just came to me ]    Anyway . just a comment .
> ...


------------------------------   and as another comment only .    But 'kenniwisk' man found as some bones , skeletons or skull some where in Washington State is supposed to predate so called 'Native Americans' in the USA .      Don't know much about him , maybe some one else may know more .     But from what I hear the study of 'Kenniwick Man'  is or was Prohibited because some Native American tribes fear the information that MAY be found ------------   comment only , probably OFF TOPIC .


----------

